# Metallic Multi 2nd Generation.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Set up Demon Jr and his sister (a purple BF...no name) yesterday in a 10 gallon, half filled, a cave, one plant, some snails, a styrofoam cup and its outside. I think these two spawned a few days ago in another tub where their siblings at the eggs. Anyway he has a nice nest so far, she hasnt been badly injured and has bars. So this should be a nice spawn and my first outdoor spawn ever.

Demon Jr:












His uncles:



















His dad when young:










His dad again:










Edit: They are spawning right now. Just started but it looks good...should produce a nice size spawn. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1M9DoMpIQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

your lucky it get so warm around your place, im trying to figure out a good spot to set up my tank to spawn my HM pair. 
Out side would be great...but its Washington...middle of July and its currently raining. 
We are lucky to get into the 80's.

Im sure that pair will produce beautiful fry!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I hope the pair produces as good of fish as their parents did. 

And Washington....the rain is good and bettas like it but the temps would be the problem. I used to have family there so I know what it's like haha.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess i could stick it in the green house... 

well, mixing good genes will usually result in good babies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya the dad of this pair comes from a show winning line that has been taking Best of Show for awhile now and the mom of this pair came from some very nice fish.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Im sure they will be stunning then.
Iv never seen a betta show...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you want some more info on showing them check this site out

www.ibcbettas.org


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So it's raining like crazy (my guppy pond will probably overflow...gonna get them outta there and in a smaller tub for the night). There's thunder and crazy lighting...and this pair is STILL SPAWNING!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice! How are your Super Red HMPK spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Never hatched, female died, all I have is the male.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Never hatched, female died, all I have is the male.


oh im sorry, i was looking forward to buying a pair...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll get a new pair later on.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And besides I REALLY want some of your fry haha.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> So it's raining like crazy (my guppy pond will probably overflow...gonna get them outta there and in a smaller tub for the night). There's thunder and crazy lighting...and this pair is STILL SPAWNING!!!


Just a little mood lighting ;-)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

is one of the uncles that double tail i commented on on fb?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

omg they are beautiful and stunning and amazing. are you going to be selling these guys?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

cajunamy said:


> is one of the uncles that double tail i commented on on fb?


that's him 



mernincrazy8525 said:


> omg they are beautiful and stunning and amazing. are you going to be selling these guys?


If I can raise enough of them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

cajunamy said:


> is one of the uncles that double tail i commented on on fb?


that's him 



mernincrazy8525 said:


> omg they are beautiful and stunning and amazing. are you going to be selling these guys?


If I can raise enough of them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did the dad come from Karen?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup dad is from Karen.

Ok so they hatched.....but he ate them. To be honest I'm not surprised since he's spawned several times but never had fry. So I fed him some food, and pulled out his first spawn mate (a different purple female) and introduced her. They should spawn soon. He has a nice nest goin.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh no sorry bout that!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No biggy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This time...with a proper nest...we have spawnage. Both are doing great and picking up eggs. I'm adding additions to the pond (kiddy pool with plants haha) so they have a nice home to go back to when they're done.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

woww thats epic. you have a kiddy pool as a tank.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> And besides I REALLY want some of your fry haha.


haha sure lets see hows that turns out when they are a bit older


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Haha yours are gonna get a growth spurt anytime now...just give em good frozen food ad eventually pellets and keep the tank clean 

Update: The eggs are pretty developed and we should see some fry in the next few hours.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the babies?


----------

